# Anchor Line Question



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello Everybody, 

Is there a problem with using polypropylene rope as anchor line? I guess it does not have the same stretch as typical nylon anchor line, but would it be OK to use nylon for the first 100' or so (shock leader principle), and then finish off my remaining quantity with polypropylene? 

Reason I ask is that poly is a lot cheaper than nylon.

Thanks


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Ive used it before but I do not like it when pulling the anchor due to its size. You can get 1/2 inch 3 strand twisted at Halls Hardware for like .62/foot which is the cheapest I have ever found.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

3 strand nylon is the best for anchor line because it stretches. Poly line is no where as strong and stretches much less. Plus poly line detiorates quicker in the sun. Never use double braid for anchor line no stretch in it and costs twice as much as 3 strand.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is the cheapest 1/2in 3 twist Nylon. How about $.25ft? 600ft is $153.00

http://www.brunsonnet.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=page.display&page_id=8


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

What's the consensus as far as thickness? 1/2 or 3/8? 

Thanks


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

3/8 is strong enough but it's harder to handle than 1/2" because of the diameter. Plus the anchor end will last longer on 1/2" from wear on the wreck or bottom.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I don't know the size of your boat but for smaller boats at least 8' of 5/16" chain.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What make and model is the boat and what depths will you typically anchor in?


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

We have a 24 foot Sea Hunt and typically anchor in 100ft of water. We would like to have the ability to anchor deeper, 300ft would be the max we would consider. Would 600ft of line allow us to do that with enough chain?

Thanks


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

It's all about the chain. Have enough and you should have no problem. Rule of thumb is same length of chain as length of boat.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

600ft of rope is not typically enough scope to anchor in 300ft. It took every bit of my 600ft to anchor by the Big O and it sit's in 212ft.

On the chain. I use 1/4in BBB or G4 due to that is what is required for the common windless's in the 600 & 700 series units.

I use the length of the boat as a gauge for the length of the chain. 25ftboat - 25ft of 1/4in chain.

Note that 600 ft of line may not even fit in your anchor locker. Some boats will and some will not. I modified the anchor locker in our Parker so that it would fit.


I've had a spool of 1/2in 3 twist Nylon and 25ft of 1/4in chain spliced to it for a while. Well I kinda figured it would not fit in the anchor locker. There was 100ft of 3/8in in there. Gee...Where ya gonna anchor with that? In about 16ft of water. 

So......Out comes the saw again. 





















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Now I'm building a one off mold to make a fiberglass compartment that will bolt to the flange that is left around the edge.


mold almost complete. This is a one Off mold. The mold will be destroyed at the time that the part comes out.



















I have meet my goal. The boat is finished for now and ready to go in the drystack. Theres only one problem. The WIND.

It's blowing a steady 21MPH and Gusting to 27MPH.  

Here is the Anchor Locker bubble installed.



















600ft of 1/2in & 25ft of 1/4in G4 Chain.











You will note the anchor flukes sticking up. Yes it looks dangerous and unorthodox, but if you launch off a trailer you need all the clearance you can get from the winch post. So I turn the flukes up. I'll turn them down after it stays in the Drystack.











And here you can see the true angle of the chain with the windless on that pod. Clearance for the clete and no rubbing on the pulpit.


----------

